# I RECENTLY INSTALLED aokp_p4_milestone-4



## phyllsmoyo (May 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Kernel Module

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Stock Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.3 (ICS)

Source:: 
i recently installed that aokpmilestone 4 and i want to install a proper android 3 0r android 4 that also shows an update option under "about device"

i cannot use a lot of functions with it, namely

my camera is not working
usb not working
and google apps

i want to revert back to normal and i cannot use my 3G line, may you please help me to revert back to android 3 honeycomb stable so i can relax and stop warring, im a rooted user, i tthink ineed to unroot and stay simple, pliz advise???

also, how am i going to know that the android 4 ics stable version is out if im still using this aokp milestone

please help??

[email protected]


----------



## cashng (Nov 23, 2011)

phyllsmoyo said:


> Mod Type:: Kernel Module
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Difficult
> 
> ...


AOKP for 10.1, the only thing is not working is camera, all u need to do for the apps, is flash gapps for ICS, for the usb to work, go to Settings -> Storage -> USB computer connection

note that after flashing gapps, u will need to wipe everything. hope this helps!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## brainydead (May 22, 2012)

_(I hope this one has been moved after I put mine







.._
_Well I past my post here, cuz it's more on the topic)_

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hello all,[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm a noob and I tryed to find someone with the same problem than mine before but I ad no result.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm french spoker so maybe my english will be not correct, please forgive me for that too [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So I installed the new AOKP ROM 36 right now. I was waiting for the camera cuz I use my tab essentially to make video conferences with family in other countries.[/background]
PS to *cashng *they say that camera's working fine cuz they rewrited the drivers or something like that. Have I understood wrong?

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I followed the instruction :[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Make sure you're on the latest CWM -> OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MAKE A NANDROID -> OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wipe data/factory reset in recovery -> OK _(I made a format on all option in CWM too)_[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]flash ROM -> OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]flash Gapps -> OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]reboot -> OK[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In GTALK I have no option to make video call, and when I made an audio call GTALK crashe[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In skype I have no option to make a video call neither, and when I made an audio call it's working fine.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I did not find any app to try camera independently, so I downloaded FxCamera. when I tryed to take a shot, I only have a black screen.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Model Number* GT-P7500*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Android Version* 4.0.4*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]BaseBand version *P7500XWKG*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Kernel Version* 2.6.36.4-cyanogenmod+ [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT wed May 9 21:45:22 EDT 2012*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Build number* IMM76l*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Mod version *aokp_p4_build-36*[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyone can hook me up ?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank you [/background]


----------



## jej2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Camera does not work on ANY ics custom roms. Dev. need the source code from Samsung first.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Technical (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there any schedule about the camera issue?
Will it require a Milestone or it will be available at the nightlies?


----------

